# Concerned about breeding



## noraa92 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hey guys, should I be worried about my budgies?

I saw my female doing something weird tonight, she was sort of turning upside down on her perch and angling herself towards my male budgie as if she wanted him to mount her.

I took a short video of it on my phone here, the white bird is the female (apologies for the poor quality):

[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRx4NVgzC8k"]Breeding behaviour? - YouTube[/nomedia]

Yesterday my flatemate said she actually saw my male ontop of my female which really worried me.

My budgies have always gotten along pretty well, they preen each other and I've seen the male regurgitating food for the female so its not unusual for them to be close. They have been together for a month or two now.

As far as I know both my budgies are under 6 months of age and based on my understanding neither of them appear to be in breeding condition based on the appearance of their ceres.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi, the video was taken from too far away, so it was hard for me to see exactly what was going on. But at any rate, from what you describe, the information in this link should do you some good. https://www.cutelittlebirdiesaviary.com/when-we-dont-want-eggs.html

Thank you for being concerned about having accidental breeding. There is no excuse, as there are ways to discourage it as you'll see in the link. If you still have questions, let us know!


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking at the video it just looks like your budgie is playing by handing upside down and looping around the perch.

During mating the hen sits on the perch and 'squats' down and the male will get onto her back. Nothing like what i can see in the video.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad you want to ensure you discourage any breeding behaviors and are willing to take all the necessary steps to do so.

You've been given excellent advice.

Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:*


----------

